# Profondità di colore per RecordMyDesktop [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Ho installato RecordMyDesktop, ma quando cerco di avviarlo, sia da utente normale che da root, mi dà lo stesso messaggio:

```
Only 24bpp color depth mode is currently supported.
```

Ora, nel mio xorg.conf ho impostato per l'appunto

```
...

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

...
```

E allora perchè non funge?

Si può impostare questa risoluzione anche in altri modi, ad esempio tramite il Centro di Controllo di KDE?

----------

## Peach

Non conosco il programma in questione, ma che profondità colore ti servirebbero??? Non ti basta aggiungere le altre? (per esempi basta che guardi xorg.conf.example che hai nel tuo sistema)

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Non conosco il programma in questione, ma che profondità colore ti servirebbero??? Non ti basta aggiungere le altre? (per esempi basta che guardi xorg.conf.example che hai nel tuo sistema)

 

Scusa ma hai letto il suo post ?

Ha riportato il messaggio di errore del programma dove si legge chiaramente che il programma supporta solo i 24bpp e ha postato anche una parte di configurazione dove mostra di aver abilitato solo i 24bpp.

Lui sarebbe anche a posto ma sembra che recordmydesktop non riconosca la configurazione del sistema.

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ha riportato il messaggio di errore del programma dove si legge chiaramente che il programma supporta solo i 24bpp

 

 :Embarassed:  /me orbo! avevo letto il contrario. Cioè che si lamentava che c'era SOLO il supporto 24bit. pardonne moi !

Cmq in che profondità colore sia X si può verificare con 

```
# grep Depth /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

in alternativa è effettivamente un problema del programma.

scusate ancora.

----------

## canduc17

In effetti:

```
candooc canduc # grep Depth /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (==) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

```

Però allora non so come impostare i 24 bit...

----------

## Scen

Che il problema sia nel framebuffer, che tu hai impostato a 16bit (65535 colori)?

Io nel mio grub.conf ho

```

... video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60 ...

```

e X.org viene impostato correttamente a 24bit

```

# grep -i depth /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x1900000

```

----------

## canduc17

Ho modificato il mio il mio grub.conf con:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18

root(hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4 udev video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-24@70

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.18-gentoo-r6
```

ma ottengo ancora

```
(==) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (==) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default
```

Magari tu hai un certo parametro in xorg.conf che io non ho...

----------

## Scen

Metti 1280x1024-32@70, non -24. Prova così!  :Wink:   (nel mio X.org non ho nessuna voce particolare, quindi penso sia un problemino di framebuffer, visti i messaggi del log di X.Org)

----------

## canduc17

Provato ma niente da fare...

La soluzione sta da un'altra parte...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

Nella sezione Screen di Xorg.conf hai impostato 

```
DefaultDepth 24
```

  :Question: 

PS: che scheda video radeon hai?

----------

## canduc17

Ok, facendo così sono riuscito ad impostare la profondità di colore a 24 bpp.

Però adesso è sorto un altro problema: non ho più disponibile in KDE la risoluzione 1280x1024.

Con la nuova profondità di colore, la risoluzione si è autosettata a 1024x768 e le altre risoluzioni disponibili nel centro di controllo sono:

```
800x600

640x350

640x400

720x400

640x480

832x624

1152x768
```

Per quale cavolo di motivo queste risoluzioni, visto che in xorg.conf ho:

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

P.S.: Ho una insopportabile ATI Mobility Radeon 9700

----------

## Peach

evidentemente la tua scheda non supporta i 24bpp @ 1280x1024.

controlla le specifiche della scheda, ma temo sia così.

Spero solo che tu abbia un monitor lcd o con refresh rate > 60Hz (lo dico per i tuoi occhi non per altro  :Wink:  )

----------

## canduc17

Bene, quando si dice la fortuna...

----------

## canduc17

Ho risolto mettendo queste impostazioni in xorg.conf:

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

        VertRefresh 60 - 85

        Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1280x1024" "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Così ad una risoluzione di 1280x800 riesco ad avere una profondità di colore di 24bpp.

Ovviamente con 1280x1024 si vede meglio, ma è accettabile per fare i filmatini di cui ho bisogno.

Bella!

----------

